# Exercise Regime to heal & prevent future injuries?



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Front Squats, deadlifts and core exercises such as cruches, flutterkicks and lateral leg raises. I had to start from scratch after recovering from a broken back. Start with light weight with lots of repetitions. Be sure to get permission from your orthopedist before starting an exercise regime


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the fittest I have ever been riding is when I was riding 10,12+ horses a day, even the broker show horses I was riding before I broke my foot a couple years ago. Let alone when I was in my 20s trying to get that many 2 and 3 year olds rode. Point being, riding. The more riding you do the better you get. 

The trainer I ride with realized I was getting discouraged with my progress told me just ride more. Ride here, ride the horses you have at home, just ride. After my foot being broke and I had spent a lot of time off a horse plus being completely inactive, I was really out of shape and getting mad that I couldn't ride like I could before. Trainer is big into cross-fit and goes to competitions but he has never said I needed to go to the gym, do more yoga, etc. We are friends enough that he would tell me if I needed it....lol "Hey, lay off the beer a bit and go to the gym".

Trainer I work for on occasion was a national college rodeo saddle bronc champ and pro-rodeoed years ago, he's older than I am. The way he sits a cutter is pretty impressive. There is a horse in the barn that gets in the ground so hard she jars your guts, it hurts to ride her because she is so powerful. He makes her look like she is glass. This trainer lives on bologna sandwiches and his idea of a workout is walking from the house to the barn..lol But he rides almost everyday. Even the days after a big show when he gives everyone a day off, he will go saddle a few horses and go work them.

But with that said we all don't have access to 10 horses to ride everyday and if you are not cleared to ride your horse-especially the one that bucked you down. Core work and flexibility was the best for me coming back.(Yoga) Your core needs to be strong, flexibility and strength. If I haven't worked a cow in awhile, my core muscles will be sore and same with my little riblet muscles for trying to keep my upper body soft and out of the way. Yoga has worked the best for me trying to get back into shape for riding without actually riding. I fell off the wagon and need to get back on though. And I am not going to lie, I am too lazy to go to a gym and do cross-fit you're already way ahead of me on that one! 

Anyhow, sorry you got bucked down and I hope you get healed up fast!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

TRX suspension gear --- is relatively inexpensive and you can do it anywhere you have an overhead support. We take ours on vacation and work out in the parks. You can pretty much train every body part and much of it requires core strength. Yoga is good too, physio ball can be useful for balance and core strength. I like bouncing on mine( seated) , then stopping with your core only.


----------

